# biodegradable certificate help please!



## akipid (Feb 24, 2011)

hi guys

im a mobile valeter and i have been told that I may need some sort of a biodegradable products certificate 

could any1 help me i dont know where to get that from..

thanks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

product manufacturer.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Biodegradable*

A cleaning product may be biodegradable and / or environmentally sound until its used to clean a surface that has road oil or grease on it, then the run-off is no longer environmentally safe.

Here is a statement from the UK's environment agency's (EPA) 

[Effluent and run-off from vehicle washing and cleaning activities can damage the environment and pollute rivers, streams, burns and groundwater. Dirt, brake dust, traffic film residue and oil that are washed off are all pollutants. The cleaning agents you use (including those labelled biodegradable or traffic film removers) are very poisonous to aquatic life. If you cause pollution, you are breaking the law and spoiling your environment. Dirty water or run-off from vehicle washing and cleaning carried out as a business or industrial activity is called trade effluent. Whether you're cleaning just one vehicle or responsible for a large lorry (truck0 fleet, you must arrange for collection and disposal of effluent to prevent pollution. It's illegal to discharge trade effluent to the environment or into drains without permission]

FWIW: you may get more answers by posting in a detailing section as opposed to an Insurance sub-section'.


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

You will find this information on the COSHH sheets ask your supply for them


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Who asked you for the biodegradable products certificates?

Usually the concern is what chemicals are being allowed to disperse into a storm sewer


----------

